# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  [VB6] VBForums Ticker Utility

## Edgemeal

*VBForum Ticker*
Scrolls the latest topics posted on the Visual Basic forums located on VB Forums.
Notifies you when there has been a new reply or post to the forum (within the last 1 to 60 minutes)
All API and VB code, No dependencies (Made for Windows XP)




*On Mar.16.2009 the Forum was updated and broke this software.* - *See version 2 here*

----------


## DigiRev

Looks pretty cool to me. Even cooler that my name is in one of the screenshots.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fazi

Edgemeal,
Kool ! I got a copy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Edgemeal

Updated to v1.083, see 1st post for links.

* v1.083 - Mouse wheel can now scroll topics up and downward, Other minor changes, Code optimizing.
* v1.082 - Improved code cleaner for FireFox users: Now removes excess prefixed spaces, other minor tweaks and fixes.
* Fix: Topic tooltips could cause error (string issue).
* Fix: Maximized mode caused error on wide-screen/dual monitors.
* Fix: URL not found, minor changes to interface.
* Fix: A topic could accidentally open when maximizing form if mouse was over topic.
* Fix: Form could cover taskbar when maximized if taskbar was on Left/Right.
* Fix: Message slider stealing focus when shown.
* Added image to message slider for new posts.
* Embedded .Wav file into EXE, remove external .Wav file.
* Included project files for source code, graphics, sound file, Manifest.RES.
* When minimized download arrow was shown as tray icon.
* Added number of users online to title bar caption.
* Added number of topic views to scroller tooltips.
* Less disk writes (topic updates now saved on forum change or exit only).

----------


## MartinLiss

Moved to UtilityBank.

----------


## Mxjerrett

Pretty sweet. It has my name in one of the screen shots aswell. Pretty good. I actually make these too  :Smilie:  I make these for pretty much every forum I use so I don't have to repeatedly check.

----------


## gavio

:Thumb:

----------


## cutepraba

Can you please post this tool for WINDOWS 98 and WINDOWS 2000.

----------


## Edgemeal

> Can you please post this tool for WINDOWS 98 and WINDOWS 2000.


Sorry, you would have to modify the code to work under those OS, I only created and tested it to work on XP. For example the TranslucentForm Sub code Requires: Windows2000, XP, or later.

----------


## Senacharim

@CutePraba

The source code is available, why not just make the modifications yourself and compile it?

----------


## cutepraba

> @CutePraba
> 
> The source code is available, why not just make the modifications yourself and compile it?


Hi i have modified the source code that day it self and using the same. it is a wonderfull idea(thanks to Edgemeal). I think only one function is the problem for win98. Sorry. I forgot to post my status on the forum.

----------


## jin29_neci

this is cool!!!
nice one!!
i like it!

----------


## zynder

Nice one!!!

----------


## feneck

Lucky I didn't decide to make one XD

This is really good  :Smilie:

----------


## Edgemeal

Thanks for the kind words guys!  :Smilie: 

v1.083 should be my last update, unless I come across a major error or someone has some optimizing tips that really speed it up, it's done!

----------


## coolcurrent4u

> *VBForum Ticker*
> Scrolls the latest topics posted on the Visual Basic forums located on VB Forums.
> Notifies you when there has been a new reply or post to the forum (within the last 1 to 60 minutes)
> All API and VB code, No dependencies (Made for Windows XP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *On Mar.16.2009 the Forum was updated and broke this software.*


Where is the software, can you send it to me coolcurrent4u [at] yahoo [dot] com.
thanks

----------


## Merri

If somebody wants to go ahead and make a new software that is less vulnerable to such changes, I made a basis to start working from: VBForums Notifier. It parses the RSS feed. Now everything one needs to do is to make a working interface for it. I guess I won't bother with that  :Smilie:

----------


## Edgemeal

> Where is the software, can you send it to me coolcurrent4u [at] yahoo [dot] com.
> thanks


I removed the code because when they updated the forum it messed up some of the parsing in the app. I fixed it so I can still use it for the VB6 and earlier forum but the text in the topic scroller gets messed up if for example you clean out the IE cache, weird.

*I'd rather not share the code in this state, but I posted it anyway, see post #25.*

----------


## Edgemeal

Merri, doesn't work as expected, theres missing posts and they are out of order.

*Edit:* No response, so removed image.

----------


## Fazi

i need a link to your software downlod edgmel. pls.

----------


## Edgemeal

> i need a link to your software downlod edgmel. pls.


OK, well if you still want it I posted the code I was last playing with... 

' ///////////////////////////////////////////
' March 31, 2009 v1.086
' ONLY GOOD/TESTED ON "VB6 AND EARLIER" FORUM!
' WHEN FIRST STARTED/IE CACHE CLEARED THE,
' TOPIC DISPLAY WILL SHOW ODD TEXT!
' MAY HAVE OTHER PROBLEMS ??????????
'/////////////////////////////////////////////


File removed see version 2  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nightwalker83

@ Edgemeal,

I have tested your code in Vista and it works! It appears to be a really useful program.

----------


## Fazi

> OK, well if you still want it I posted the code I was last playing with... 
> 
> ' ///////////////////////////////////////////
> ' March 31, 2009 v1.086
> ' ONLY GOOD/TESTED ON "VB6 AND EARLIER" FORUM!
> ' WHEN FIRST STARTED/IE CACHE CLEARED THE,
> ' TOPIC DISPLAY WILL SHOW ODD TEXT!
> ' MAY HAVE OTHER PROBLEMS ??????????
> '/////////////////////////////////////////////


Thank you  :Smilie:

----------

